# This 'n That From Around The Net



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 12, 2019)

These photos are so funny RadishRose. I love the one where the man is getting his nose scratched.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> These photos are so funny RadishRose. I love the one where the man is getting his nose scratched.


Thanks Ruth, I enjoy looking for them. Glad you like it.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


They were a bit strange back then, weren't they?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 12, 2019)

Not only back then . When I was about 15 I fell asleep in a lawn chair. I had on a top that showed my midriff. My little cousin took advantage of the situation and using a ball point pen he drew a submarine on my midriff. I woke up and was mortified. I had gym class the next day and had no idea how I was going to hide this art work in the locker room. That picture of the guy in front of the painting brought back this memory. Funny now but not back then.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 13, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Can't say that has never happened to me, or the little nieces love when I fall asleep so they can paint my toenails too...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 17, 2019)

The penguins made me think of the ducks at the Peabody Hotel in Memphis.






https://www.peabodymemphis.com/ducks-en.html


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> The penguins made me think of the ducks at the Peabody Hotel in Memphis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How adorable, AB! I would love to see that.

Worthy of note, at the end of the article it says-

"Raised by a local farmer and a friend of the hotel, each team of Peabody Ducks lives at the hotel for only three months before retiring from their duty and returning to the farm, where they are free to live as wild ducks. With a return to the great outdoors in mind, the hotel recognizes its resident waterfowl as wild animals and does not domesticate them or treat them like pets."


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2019)

This place is still going strong, on the same short street, bigger and modernized.






Today-


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 30, 2019)

I've always gotten a kick out of these two, I wonder if the original was staged for a reason or just for fun.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 4, 2019)

No single use disposable plastic bottles for this guy!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2019)

Pablo Picasso wearing a hat and holding a revolver & holster given to him by Gary Cooper - Cannes, 1958.


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2019)

Old Dummy said:


>


I love penguins!


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 28, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I love penguins!



They certainly are ka-yoot!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2019)

What beautiful people.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2019)

Nez Perce Boy


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Nez Perce Boy
> View attachment 77744



Ohhh, he's so cute!


----------

